# $60 6800L CFL Fixture



## benamucc (Jan 23, 2008)

It's cheap, compact, multi-spectrum, and the chef of the house will probably not miss the aluminum oven pan...much :hubba:   


Parts list:
2 x 26W Cool White CFL 1700L/ea 4100K 
2 x 26W Warm White CFL 1700L/ea 2700K
2 x Y-socket splitter
2 x Single bulb, ceiling mount fixture
2 x Aluminum baking pans (Large)  (you can get away with 1 but 2 are stronger) 
1 x power cable (I won't tell you what I used.  Look if you want, but electricity is a serious thing!!)  
1 x 3 prong plug
4 x machine screws
4 x nuts for the screws
4 x washers for screws

Tools:
1 Leatherman Wave
1 useless feline
3 fat bowls of your favorite Sativa
1 cigarette 
1 Vitamin Water

Saftey Equipment:
Sunglasses 
Stereo

Time:
Without phone calls, 30-45 min depending on your wiring proficiency.  
With phone calls, 3 1/2 hours...please don't ask...

Difficulty:
I rate this at a 3 of 5.  Only because it involves electricity. Electricity is a serious thing, if you don't know enough about it to buy the proper things, and wire it correctly, please don't attempt anything like this.  Ask a friend, or tell the guy at the hardware store you are doing a science project (if you're older pretend to be a teacher).  You'll be amazed at what can be learned ANYWHERE under this pretense.  007 tip of the day.  :batman:

Directions:
It's a DIY


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice DIY


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks good!!
I was just wondering in the 1 pix,  Is that one of those sockets that has the wire connection,  on the same side of the bulb??

I am hopen that there NO NO way that the Alum pan is touching those connection.. 
The 3 pix  is showing that that the pan is down on the Y ..

Looks Good though..


----------



## benamucc (Jan 23, 2008)

They are surface mount ceramic fixtures.  NOT touching aluminum   I usually run a 3 hour test on any electrical projects I do before they see unsupervised use.  This one has been through 1.5 hours so far, and I'll finish the testing tonight, but looks ok thus far.  No heat/browning/wire chafe etc.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 23, 2008)

Interesting fixture, how good is aluminum at reflecting light and heat compared to tin foil i wonder?? Your mixed spectrum should make some real killer growth


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 23, 2008)

is that speaker wire I see you used???... and... isn't that aluminum baking dish the same as using aluminum foil for reflective material - which is not recommended?

not tryna shoot you down, buddy... but... being an electrician myself, I recommend you rethink your design. you don't want to go burning down your house for the sake of cheaping out....

btw... that cat is cool, man... nice ***** you got


----------



## benamucc (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, thanks for the feedback as always!!

No speaker wire CVG. Romex 12/2 w/ ground (Box in pic 1) Stiff, but strong, and in wall approved.  I've heard the dull side of the aluminum is ok for reflecting.  I don't foresee any issues with the baking dish.  It's sturdy, and the wiring is sound.  I used it A) because it was avaliable B) I know it has high heat tollerances C) It's extremely light (not interested in finding rafters to hang lights from) D) I hate working with tin, which was the other idea.

"Fiasco" the cat is pretty cool...unfortunately she's lived up to her name!

Ps...While I am "frugal" I try not to cheap on safety.  Thus the reason for my personal "UL" 3 hour test.  :joint:


----------

